# Reo in need of some TLC



## Riaz (13/11/16)

Howsit reonauts. 

I'm looking for someone, preferably in CT that can give my reo a good and proper service. 

I'm talking full monty- basically restoring it to new again (everything besides the paint- which is still good) I know there's not much else that can be done LOL

Things I can think of thus far- 

Ultrasonic bath
Swopping positive plate with new one (which I have)

And anything else needed to show her some love. 

This reo has sentimental value to me and I think it's time she gets a little appreciation. 

Please let me know if you are able and what the cost would be to have this done.


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

@Riaz, post a pic of your Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (13/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Riaz, post a pic of your Reo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

Ooh, she's lovely!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (13/11/16)

Riaz said:


> Howsit reonauts.
> 
> I'm looking for someone, preferably in CT that can give my reo a good and proper service.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at the reo pit stop thread? 
Hoe about hot water and Epsom salt bath for a few hours with vinegar too.

Followed by a sunlight toothbrush scrub. 

We can talk you through the positive contact replacement etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/16)

If it does not have the adjustable 510 one could install the whole repair kit, but only if necessary - e.g. leaking from below the 510. A more expensive option is to send it to the modmaster to install the adjustable 510 - I would not. 

Look at the fire button - any melting? If so, put in the heat resistant button.

Looks in perfect condition from the outside and, I suspect, the inside too. If so, just an ultrasonic bath and maybe replace the positive pin, if really required. Videos in the Reo Basics thread on how to do the latter.

@Gazzacpt would do any work justice imo.

Oh, and get a Origen Little 16

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/11/16)

Riaz said:


> Howsit reonauts.
> 
> I'm looking for someone, preferably in CT that can give my reo a good and proper service.
> 
> ...


You know were I live, pop in and we'll do a stripdown clean and assemble. I have a few spares as well if we see anything amiss. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Riaz (13/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> You know were I live, pop in and we'll do a stripdown clean and assemble. I have a few spares as well if we see anything amiss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I've got some spares as well. 

Ok will pop by the weekend?

Thanks all for the replies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

